# How Many Points?



## SarahZ (Jul 9, 2014)

I can't brain today.

I want to go from Chicago to New Orleans, overnight in New Orleans, and then ride the Crescent from New Orleans to D.C, with a same-day connection to the CL to head back to Chicago.

Crossing the zone boundary twice and having an overnight connection (on my own dime, and it does not exceed 23:59) is tripping me up.

Please help me algebra this out.

Edited to add: I would be riding in a roomette the entire time. Told you I can't brain today.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 9, 2014)

That's a tough routing to get. The published route thing really trips you up.

CHI-NOL: 1 zone roomette, 15,000 points.

Paid ticket NOL-SDL to get you the trip through WAS home.

SDL-NOL: 2 zone roomette? It breaks the circle trip rule, but it's the only published route. That puts it in the *** zone. Probably 20,000 points.

You may have to extend the paid leg to ATL to satisfy the circle trip rule, but that's dumb.


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 9, 2014)

NOL to WAS isn't a published route? Or do you mean NOL to CHI via WAS?


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 9, 2014)

I might have to rethink this. I have five days to play with, and I want to spend as much time on the train as possible.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 9, 2014)

NOL-WAS-CHI isn't published, you need to insert the paid leg in the middle to make it work.


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 9, 2014)

It showed up on Amtrak's site. That's how I came up with the idea.

Or am I misinterpreting something?


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 9, 2014)

I just called and talked to a rep. She said I can do the Crescent to WAS and then the CL to Chicago, but it will charge the two-zone reward twice (once for entering and once for exiting) due to the circle rule. Makes sense.

I'm 27 points shy.  I'll have to transfer some points from Brent's account to make this happen.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 9, 2014)

That's odd, it didn't show up for me.

Hopefully it'll work out for you when you're ready to book.

Let me know when you'll be in DC.


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 9, 2014)

It didn't work for me when I tried NOL to KAL as a one-way trip, but it popped up when I used the round-trip option.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 9, 2014)

It's 15K to NOL and 20K from NOL (via WAS).


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 9, 2014)

the_traveler said:


> It's 15K to NOL and 20K from NOL (via WAS).


The rep told me it would be 15k to NOL and then 40k from NOL via WAS due to entering and exiting the zone.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 10, 2014)

If they want to charge you for 2 Zones twice to reach CHI via WAS from SDL, consider this alternate: a Paid Coach ticket NOL-SDL/(you can probably use your roomette NOL-SDL since no one would be in it/ have breakfast once you're in SDL) then start your One Zone Award ( separate Rez from Kazoo-NOL which will also be 14,250 pts if you have the Chase AGR MC/5% rebate).from SDL-WAS on #20/ #30 WAS-TOL(Zone Border)/and the Ambus TOL-Detroit!! You could then head home from Detroit! Worth saving 14,250,Pts for a cheap Coach ticket and a short AMbus ride?????

Or ride Coach NOL- ATL ( low bucket hopefully) and start a different Two Zone Award (19,000 points)ATL-Was-CHI-kZoo!!!


----------



## jebr (Jul 10, 2014)

You'll save 20,000 points by starting the second leg in Atlanta instead of NOL.

I'd recommend doing so. Just pay cash for that part of the trip...it'll almost certainly be cheaper than 20,000 points.


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 10, 2014)

jebr said:


> You'll save 20,000 points by starting the second leg in Atlanta instead of NOL.
> 
> I'd recommend doing so. Just pay cash for that part of the trip...it'll almost certainly be cheaper than 20,000 points.


That's a good idea. I forgot that trip is entirely during the day. I can handle 12 hours in coach during the day. Thanks!

I'm also considering a round-trip from Chicago to Reno and back.

Basically, I have five days to play with, and I'm trying to go on a fun Amtrak vacation without spending more than $100. That's why doing it all with points and/or spending one night in an inexpensive hotel is optimal.  (FWIW, the coach trip from NOL to ATL is $80, so that fits my criteria. Yay!)

If I do CHI-NOL-WAS-CHI, that will add two new states to my map (LA and MS).

If I do CHI-RNO-CHI, that adds three new states (NE, UT, and NV).

I guess it comes down to which route has the best scenery and best experience. The NOL/WAS trip gives me an overnight in NOL and a day in WAS. I've never been to NOL, and I've only driven through WAS.

The RNO trip gives me a day to play around in Reno and/or rent a car to check out some of the old mining towns, maybe even see Lake Tahoe.


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 10, 2014)

I was all set to go to Boston and dork around in New England, but 448 is hosed. <_<


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 10, 2014)

That agent you talked to and said it's 40K is *WRONG*! It is only 1 two zone award! If necessary, ask for a supervisor!


----------



## William W. (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm doing WAS-NOL-CHI-CIN in December. I'm paying from WAS-NOL, then using a one-zone redemption to go from NOL-CIN. I would have preferred to pay from WAS-ATL, starting my redemption at ATL, but the only published route from ATL-CIN involves going north and connecting to the Cardinal at CVS.


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 10, 2014)

the_traveler said:


> That agent you talked to and said it's 40K is *WRONG*! It is only 1 two zone award! If necessary, ask for a supervisor!


I thought it counted as a circle trip, though.

"Circle trips are not permitted using a single redemption. A circle trip is a travel itinerary comprised of a series of segments that exit, and later re-enter, the same zone."

If I leave the Central zone, enter Eastern, and then re-enter Central, isn't that a circle?


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 10, 2014)

Normally yes, but the only published route from SDL, BHM or ATL involves going to CVS or WAS to connect. Thus it does not count as a circle trip, and would be a 2 zone award.


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 10, 2014)

the_traveler said:


> Normally yes, but the only published route from SDL, BHM or ATL involves going to CVS or WAS to connect. Thus it does not count as a circle trip, and would be a 2 zone award.


Oh, that makes sense. I'll try that when I call tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## amamba (Jul 10, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> I was all set to go to Boston and dork around in New England, but 448 is hosed. <_<


I would totally come meet you in BOS if you do this!!!!


----------



## crescent2 (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm late to this thread and only skimmed through it, but I don't understand why they told you TWO 2-zone awards from NOL (or from north of NOL depending on what's published) to CHI. I'm starting in Anniston, Alabama, and going to WAS on the Crescent to catch the Cap to CHI, and that was one 2-zone award. (Central-eastern-central again but only ONE 2-zone award). I discussed this in another thread here not long ago. Coming back from CHI on the Card to CVS and then Crescent back to Anniston, AL and that was another 2-zone award (central-eastern-central again). I even asked the agent, "So it's OK to start in Anniston?" and was told yes. (I could have started in ATL, and was prepared to consider paying for Anniston to ATL but didn't have to.)

My brain is not its best this morning, either, so I may have misread something. But two 2-zones for one direction is NOT what I was told. Good luck with your trip! (Now to reread the thread and probably find my post makes no sense. LOL)

Edit: The thing that did not make sense when I was planning my trip is that Anniston to CHI via NOL is not allowed. That's not what I was trying to do so it didn't matter this time, but I still think that makes no sense. That would have been a 1-zone award but they don't allow it.


----------



## crescent2 (Jul 10, 2014)

OK, I just reread the thread, and Traveler is correct. It's not a circle trip because it's the only routing they offer. As in my above post, I booked ATN (Anniston AL)-WAS-CHI as *one *2-zone award just recently. Definitely ask for a supervisor.

I love New Orleans! Although of course it's full of "tourists" (like me!), the French Quarter is authentically historic with some beautiful architecture and ironwork. I much prefer Royal St. over Bourbon, but Bourbon must be seen at least once, too. Never had any bad food there, and it's available as fancy and pricey or not as anyone might wish. I love the little Gumbo Shop for gumbo (I'm a seafood gumbo addict) but there are lots of good restaurants and oyster houses. Lots of attractions as well if you have the time. The FQ is very walkable and easy to navigate with a simple map, and safe, especially the 3/4 of it toward the river and toward Canal St. The St. Charles streetcar is a lovely ride through the Garden District, which looks very different from the FQ. I could go on and on!

I'm not overly adventurous but I would very comfortably spend time there solo and never be bored. I've also had good experiences on the Crescent.

I'm so excited about your trip!  (Don't let them charge you two 2-zone awards, though!)


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 10, 2014)

I called and scheduled it from Slidell to Kalamazoo, and they counted it as one two-zone award. Thanks for the tip, guys!

The reason I couldn't book from NOL to KAL via WAS the same way is because the CONO is available for that leg. From Slidell, as Traveler said, the Crescent and CL are the only way to get back to Chicago.

So, I just have to pay a whopping $13 for the 50-ish minute trip from NOL to Slidell, and then I can switch to my roomette. 

When I board, I might ask if I can get into my roomette right away. Do you think that would be allowed? If not, how do I switch from Coach to roomette mid-trip? Do I just walk through the cars, or do I have to detrain and then board at the sleepers?

I'm pretty excited. I've never been in a Viewliner. This is going to be awesome.


----------



## crescent2 (Jul 10, 2014)

That IS going to be awesome! From what I've read here, sometimes they will let you go ahead and have your sleeper. I guess you just ask them?

I've never been in a Superliner (yet) so I can't compare the Viewliners to it. I like the Viewliners but they're all I know. They do have two windows. There are camps on both sides re the toilet in the roommette. They have a nice flat cover at least. Just pretend it's not a toilet when you're not using it. haha

I'm sure you've already thought of this because you know about things CHI-related, but the Cardinal is also an option on the days it runs. I'm taking the Cap (Superliner!!) one way and the Card (scenery) the other.

You'll get to see some of the historic above-ground cemeteries on your way out of NOL, and the ride across Lake P is nice, too. You don't go over the wide part but it's still pretty big (well, not compared to the Lakes that you know!!), but shallow. There are some old, old shacks out at the end of old piers that are cool (ala movie "King Creole" with Elvis), but Katrina about finished some of them off. The last time I crossed, there were still some remnants left. We had been told they aren't allowed to rebuild or repair them.

There are also some mini "White Cliffs of Dover" crossing a river somewhere in AL. When you go through Anniston, AL, and Temple, GA, think of me. My daughter and her family live in the middle of nowhere but have a Temple address. Their kids play ball at a ballpark next to the tracks in Bremen, GA, but there are trees. You will see lots and lots of trees!!

Check out the H unit if you get a chance. That's "our" suite. *sigh*

Did I mention the trees?

I am SOOOO ready to ride a train again!!!!!

Oh, not to throw a wrench in at this point, but there used to be something about the overnight in NOL being the only one that didn't end an AGR award. I don't recall for which train or whatever, whether that's still true, or any details. Might be just as well to leave well enough alone now...

Bon voyage!!


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks for the scenery tips!  I really do want to see some cemeteries, swamps, and shacks.

Since I have that layover in NOL, I'm going to try to find some cemeteries to explore. I also plan to walk around the French Quarter and maybe find a fun souvenir shop. My friends will kill me if I don't bring back something New Orleans-ish for them.


----------



## Dovecote (Jul 10, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> I called and scheduled it from Slidell to Kalamazoo, and they counted it as one two-zone award. Thanks for the tip, guys!
> 
> The reason I couldn't book from NOL to KAL via WAS the same way is because the CONO is available for that leg. From Slidell, as Traveler said, the Crescent and CL are the only way to get back to Chicago.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the itinerary. I would say you would have an excellent chance of starting your trip in the roomette. The boarding process in New Orleans, unless it has changed since my last trip out of there, is to have your ticket scanned at the station gate. Once leaving the gate area I would walk directly to the sleeper car and show your itinerary to the SCA. You should be accommodated. Silly if they did not. By the way, which car do you have? I enjoy riding on the Crescent. Good service crews on all my travels.


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm in the transdorm on the CONO, car 2011 on the Crescent, and car 2901 on the CL.

crescent2 - I really wanted to take the Cardinal at some point, but the schedule doesn't work out. I tried to do a round-trip on the Cap by itself, with an overnight or two in DC, but the rooms were sold out on the days that fit my schedule. I'll have to save that one for another time.

Edited to fix a train name


----------



## Dovecote (Jul 10, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> Thanks for the scenery tips!  I really do want to see some cemeteries, swamps, and shacks.
> 
> Since I have that layover in NOL, I'm going to try to find some cemeteries to explore. I also plan to walk around the French Quarter and maybe find a fun souvenir shop. My friends will kill me if I don't bring back something New Orleans-ish for them.


I do not want to discourage you but please do not go cemetery exploring on your own. Go on a guided tour. The National Park Service at one time conducted cemetery tours from their French Market location but it appears this has ceased. I was fortunate to go on this tour and the Park Ranger gave us a stern warning on not wandering off from the group. He said that in one such case a couple walked away from the group and was robbed at gunpoint. Please be careful. There are way to many places for thieves to hide in those NOL cemeteries.

Regarding the 2011 car on the Crescent. Hopefully you will get Rob for your SCA. Had him twice in this car and his service is impeccable.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 10, 2014)

When you board the Crescent in NOL, board the sleeper, show both tickets - and there should be no problem! I've done that when connecting from the CS to CZ in MTZ. Chances are nobody is going to occupy that sleeper for the 1 hour trip.


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 10, 2014)

Dovecote said:


> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the scenery tips!  I really do want to see some cemeteries, swamps, and shacks.
> ...


Thank you for that tip.  I'll be sure to schedule a guided tour if I decide to go exploring.



> *the_traveler:*
> 
> When you board the Crescent in NOL, board the sleeper, show both tickets - and there should be no problem! I've done that when connecting from the CS to CZ in MTZ. Chances are nobody is going to occupy that sleeper for the 1 hour trip.


That's a good idea! I'll probably go straight to breakfast anyway (do they serve breakfast out of NOL?), so it's really just a matter of setting my luggage down and then heading to the diner.


----------



## crescent2 (Jul 10, 2014)

Oh, my, Sarah, finding a souvenir shop may be a problem. NOT!!! :giggle:

I consider myself lucky to have found accommodations on the Cardinal and the Cap on relatively short notice. I've never been to that area of the US (except a brief layover in CHI) and am eager to see it.

After hubby's mobility limitations happened, we took a city bus tour that included an extended stop at one of the cemeteries. We loved it. I don't think they are within walking distance from the Quarter, but I could be mistaken, and I'm not sure of the streetcar routes. Might need a taxi. Dovecote's point is valid; we were with a group. There's safety in numbers most any place. The main part of the FQ always has many people out and about, and police presence. (It's their bread and butter so they take care of it.) The summer is probably not as crowded as in the milder seasons, but there have always been more than enough people that I felt safe there. Some parts of the city of NO would not be safe.

Brad and Angelina own (I guess they still do?) a place near the edge of the FQ that's opposite from the Canal St. edge if you're into things like that. Can't see much except the doors. I only know that because there's a geocache named Brangelina across the street from them that I've found. I think the horse carriage tours go by it and point it out, too, but we've never taken one of those.

There are swamp and plantation excursions but we also never did those, and you probably won't have time this visit. The tracks will cross some swampy areas but not big submerged swamps, the best I can remember.

The last time we were there, we saw a few houses from the train that still had not been repaired from the Katrina damage. Hopefully all have been done by now.

Georgia is hot and humid, so I'm used to it, but New Orleans in the summer is HOT, so plan for that. Fortunately there are shops, restaurants, stores, pastry shops, art shops, etc. everywhere to duck into the A/C as needed.

Have fun in the Big Easy!


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 10, 2014)

Breakfast starts service after that *LONG*  trip to SDL!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 10, 2014)

Excellent get Sarah! Also when in NOL take the Algiers Ferry Roundtrip across the Mississippi, its Free and is a nice little trip!

A day pass for the 3 Street Cars Lines is a heck of a deal! Hopefully you'll snag a deal on your Hotel, there are so many to choose from!

A suggested eating joint by the French Market that the locals frequent is Coops on Decatur. Amtrak crews go there! So many places, so little time!


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 10, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> Excellent get Sarah! Also when in NOL take the Algiers Ferry Roundtrip across the Mississippi, its Free and is a nice little trip!
> 
> A day pass for the 3 Street Cars Lines is a heck of a deal! Hopefully you'll snag a deal on your Hotel, there are so many to choose from!
> 
> A suggested eating joint by the French Market that the locals frequent is Coops on Decatur. Amtrak crews go there! So many places, so little time!


The ferry sounds nice.  Maybe I'll schedule that and a graveyard tour.

I'm staying at Le Pavillon. I read good reviews about it here, and it's nicely situated between the Amtrak station and the French Quarter. I'm paying $113 for one night in a queen room. The pictures look gorgeous; I'm looking forward to checking it out once I'm done exploring the city. I'm going to get about zero sleep before the Crescent leaves, but that means I'll sleep well that night.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 10, 2014)

Nice plan and Le Pavillon is a nice hotel! The saying around NOL is that no-one comes to waste time sleeping, sort of like Vegas! Sleep on the trains when its dark! LOL

Deciding what to buy isn't easy, check out the French Market for sure!

No rez or ticket needed for the ferry, they run continuously back and forth from NOL to Algiers across the Big Muddy!


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 10, 2014)

You guys are awesome. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## tomfuller (Jul 10, 2014)

I haven't been to NOL since before Katrina. It was the year that they changed the schedule while I was on my Rail Pass. I arrived at the station a few minutes after 7 and the Crescent had already left.

I got a ride with an Amtrak employee in a Jeep Wagoneer to Slidell. I was there about 10 minutes before the train arrived. Be in the station by 6:45AM.

For sure get a begniet at Cafe du Monde.


----------



## trainman74 (Jul 10, 2014)

crescent2 said:


> The main part of the FQ always has many people out and about, and police presence. (It's their bread and butter so they take care of it.)


I think you mean "it's their beignets and powdered sugar."


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 10, 2014)

The graveyard and garden district guided tours don't run Sunday afternoon or evening (the ones I found, anyway), but I did find a handy-dandy walking tour guide for the Garden District, which includes a cemetery and some of the homes that inspired Anne Rice's novels, including two of her former home(s):

http://www.frommers.com/destinations/new-orleans/717266

That should satisfy my desire for history, architecture, and graveyards all in one walk.  Michigan gets quite humid in the summer, so I'm not too worried about the heat. I'll be prepared with light clothing, a floppy hat, and lots of water. I can always duck into a shop w/ A/C, like others mentioned. It's supposed to be 93 on Sunday, with a chance of storms, so the humidity is going to be out of sight, I imagine.

I'm excited that I'll be there the day before Bastille Day. That should be fun. I'll be sure to try a beignet. I don't think I've ever had one.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 10, 2014)

Bet you can't eat just one! LOL

And have you had Louisiana style coffee with chicory? Let's just say its an acquired taste! Best to stick with the Regular Joe if you're not a Cajun!!!


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 10, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> Bet you can't eat just one! LOL
> 
> And have you had Louisiana style coffee with chicory? Let's just say its an acquired taste! Best to stick with the Regular Joe if you're not a Cajun!!!


I don't really care for coffee. I like coffee drinks, but not coffee itself.

I also can't handle spicy food, and I don't like seafood. I do, however, *love* French food.


----------



## crescent2 (Jul 10, 2014)

trainman74 said:


> crescent2 said:
> 
> 
> > The main part of the FQ always has many people out and about, and police presence. (It's their bread and butter so they take care of it.)
> ...


:wub: Yeah.....!


----------



## I always rode the Southern (Jul 10, 2014)

Got to have some pralines too! Enjoy your trip!


----------



## William W. (Jul 10, 2014)

Just redeemed a one-zone roomette from NOL-CIN. I'm using the Crescent to get there, and am spending a night. I look forward to spending some time in New Orleans, even if it is only a short time.


----------



## chakk (Aug 9, 2014)

CHI-RNO would be a great trip, and after renting a car in Reno you could drive completely around Lake Tahoe as well as experience the steam excursion train in Virginia City.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## SarahZ (Aug 9, 2014)

chakk said:


> CHI-RNO would be a great trip, and after renting a car in Reno you could drive completely around Lake Tahoe as well as experience the steam excursion train in Virginia City.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


This trip was completed four weeks ago.


----------

